# Are we alone?



## JenF (Oct 9, 2003)

Hi Peter

My husband and I are getting more and more puzzled by the day........
To cut a long story short, my husband had two sperm tests showing no sperm, blood test showed severly elevated FSH levels and small unstimulated testes.......it is thought to be Sertoli Cell Only Syndrome. My gynecologist referred him to an Andrologist where an extensive blood test was done (we find out results next week) for Y chromosome deletion, cystic fybrosis and other things.

Following this it is another 2 month (alcohol free wait) for another sperm test and following that a biopsy and possibly ICSE failing that donor.

From having a look on this website and others, it feels like we are the only people with this problem??

Is ICSE a long shot with this condition??

What are likely success rates of ICSE with this condition? and is cessation of alcohol make it more likely that sperm will appear in the next test??

Your input on this subject would be very much appreciated as we feel very alone and very much at the mercy of our clinic

Warm Regards

JenF


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Jen

I dont have the answers but I know that when Peter reads this, he will do his best to explain and guide you on what to expect next etc.

However, in the meantime, just wanted to send you some love and cuddles as I sure know that you must be feeling very bewildered and confused right now! We are here for you and if there is anyone else out there with similar circumstances, you can bet they will be letting you know soon.

Stay +++

Love Dawn xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

JenF said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> My husband and I are getting more and more puzzled by the day........
> To cut a long story short, my husband had two sperm tests showing no sperm, blood test showed severly elevated FSH levels and small unstimulated testes.......it is thought to be Sertoli Cell Only Syndrome. My gynecologist referred him to an Andrologist where an extensive blood test was done (we find out results next week) for Y chromosome deletion, cystic fybrosis and other things.
> ...


----------



## JenF (Oct 9, 2003)

Hi Peter

Thank you so much for your reply..........sorry but just wanted to ask another question!!

If there is success with ICSI and we get an Invitro fertilisation, what are the chances of the embryo surviving once in the womb?? I have read that they may not be strong enough to form membranes etc??

Do you have any statistics relating to this?

Thanks again Peter

JenF


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

JenF said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply..........sorry but just wanted to ask another question!!
> 
> ...


----------

